# 2015 Murano fwd collision sensor



## jekern1015 (Jun 18, 2016)

New member here hoping to find some answers that the dealer can't help with. I have taken my 2015 Murano in twice for the fwd collision sensor. Both times they updated the software and claim they test drove the car and it was fixed. Both times I drive for less than 10 minutes the fwd collision alarm comes on in the car and will not reset until the car is shut off. There is obviously something wrong but service says they're are no alarm codes to pull up. When fwd collision alarm comes on cruise control no longer works. Freeway speeds it takes up to a 1/2 hour before it comes on and cruise control is halted. The alarm goes off regardless of traffic, weather conditions, road conditions. Vehicles in front can be pulling away and alarm goes off. I have owned a 2007 Murano which I traded in for a 2011 Murano and now I have this newer one and this is the first warranty issue I have had. Has anyone else experienced this issue and if so what was the fix for it.


----------

